
Show HN: Create chatbots for events using Google Calendar - wiradikusuma
https://probotdev.com/event-chatbot/
======
wiradikusuma
Hi HN, I submitted this, looking forward to your feedback!

The stack: React with Material UI, Scala, MySQL, Redis. The static website
uses Hugo with custom theme (it was based on some themes, but I can't
remember).

~~~
RyanShook
Thanks for sharing. Who is your target customer? Is there a way to demo the
service before signing up?

~~~
wiradikusuma
Event organizers (including for private events).

Here's a demo that you can chat with: [https://www.facebook.com/Awesome-
Brand-479830779178972/](https://www.facebook.com/Awesome-
Brand-479830779178972/) — I think it uses this calendar:
[https://calendar.google.com/calendar?cid=YTgxNzBzc3Btb2ZkaGd...](https://calendar.google.com/calendar?cid=YTgxNzBzc3Btb2ZkaGd2N2xiZGFmajltdmtAZ3JvdXAuY2FsZW5kYXIuZ29vZ2xlLmNvbQ)

I understand HN's general aversion to FB/Google login, but since the services
_uses_ FB and Google, unfortunately that's how it is for now.

